# 

## wap-poltava

*                  .   ,            .*
,     ,      - , (    ,   , , , ,   ).
 , : http://www.seat61.com/Turkey2.htm
   ,   (    )     1/2    $8  .            DOĞU EKSPRESİ - 41409 39   31     =  180  140 
        51 , , , , ,  (  ) ,   vip-  95  (  4,45  - 1  ).
 https://etcdd.tcdd.gov.tr/tcddrezweb...let?ulkeid=ENG
       ? 
 http://heming-fromelko.livejournal.com/15083.html
    ,          . 
 .
 http://www.railway.ge/samg/searchTrains.aspx?lang=ru-RU 
    24 --   3    6 ,      29,27   312    (     ,     ).
     28 --(342 )  3.08    - 23 (113 ),   15 (73 ),   40 (196 ). 
     .   (   ),    : http://railway.gov.az/index.php?newsid=220 ( 10    102 ) 
  .  https://pcentre.kz/ktz3/proc#
   10  -   1(   ?) 1350 ,    4918 ( 262 ),    3192 (170 ). 
      -.  -(543 ).     23  -       31    1622 ( 86 ),  33      1211 ,     (64 )   2456 ( 130 ),   5153 (274 ).       - ? 
  ,      ,                     .      1        -( 250 )   40    1 (     ).
    ...

----------


## Ihor

> *                  .   ,            .*
> ,     ,      - , (    ,   , , , ,   ).
>  , : http://www.seat61.com/Turkey2.htm
>    ,   (    )     1/2    $8  .            DOĞU EKSPRESİ - 41409 39   31     =  180  140 
>         51 , , , , ,  (  ) ,   vip-  95  (  4,45  - 1  ).
>  https://etcdd.tcdd.gov.tr/tcddrezweb...let?ulkeid=ENG
>        ? 
>  http://heming-fromelko.livejournal.com/15083.html
>     ,          . 
> ...

----------


## vladd

"   "   ""    . 
       ,   "",  "'"   .
   ""            ( " "),         ,    . 
  , ,       ,       "". 
    ,  "   " (    ),   ""  "  "   .  

> * ,  !*

----------


## crazyastronomer

...     "  110  (  , 1250).      -   ,  ,  .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ...     "  110  (  , 1250).      -   ,  ,  .

  -    60  ? 
           85 (   137 )    (       ""   15    ),   ( 95       ).    (------)  (    " " )...

----------

..  21.01.13. 8/  0.00. 1  2013.        : 
 /      
1-5  /                          3-50
6-10  /                        4-20
11-20  /                       4-80
21-30 /                        5-50
31-40 /                        5-80
41-50  /                       6-20
51-60  /                       7-00
61-70  /                       7-70
71-80    /                     8-50
81-90  /                       9-10
91-100   /                     9-60
101-110  /                    10-00
111-120  /                    10-50
121-130 /                     10-80
131-140  /                    11-30
141-150  /                    11-60
151-160   /                   11-70
161-170    /                  11-75
171-180    /                  11-90
181-190    /                  12-10
191-200   /                   12-30
201-250    /                  13-35
251-300    /                  14-95
301-350    /                  16-60

----------


## vladd

"" ...

----------


## s27501

-  130     24-25%,    191=200     .       5 .         81-90  -   30%.     24% -  8,50  10,50.

----------

> 130     24-25%

        100-130 .

----------


## s27501

,    200       ,        . ,   ,        . 
  ,     20       .    -     -  9.05,     16.00.      .        ,    -     9.05,  .         .   ,    - -  13.00     14.20   ,  14.40   ,  16.00   .  - 12.15  -,  14.00  ,  14.15  ,  16.00  -.   . -        25%            -  ( 1   1 ).

----------

*s27501*,     .  ,    ..

----------


## s27501

-    ? .     ,      .     -    -  4.07 (????) -    -       ., -,      ( 4.07  10   )      ,        ,  5      .     .   .    7.20 -       ,  9.05-  .   ,  ,       9.05   ,      ,   ,     - .....  16.00  ,    17.20 -    ,       17.00-17.15.   21.05- . -     .      . 
     -     ,  ,        .       2 ,   ,         .... - ,     -  9,05  16,00 -   . 
   1         1   1      . -     24    9     .      -   .      .

----------

> -  4.07 (????)

         ...

----------


## s27501

.       ,       ,    .  - ,      17.12.12    -    - , 160 , , , , , .     "143 "    -     15.07.09 .    . 
    .      ,   .     ,   -  ? 
      ?     -,  .  -  02.22,     .     -   .

----------


## LAEN

> .  ,    ..

       -

----------

> ,   .

    ...  ...

----------


## s27501

> -

  .    .   

> ...

     -  ,   23   ,    ,  , 160 , , , ,     ,    (  )    .. 143  ( ,      !!!!!!!).     !!!!     ,    143 .  12   .....     . -  .   ,     ,         11 ,          .....   143 .   .      " "  30-.... 
 -    ,      . ,   ,   ,     "".    ,   ?????   ,    23    .  ,  .     ( 16    ,  17 ) - ,   .....

----------


## LAEN

> !!!!

   ,   - .

----------


## s27501

> ,   - .

    -      .    -         -.       -   .         ,    .   ,        ,    .      -    (      2012).

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,    200       ,        . ,   ,        .
>  - 12.15  -,  14.00  ,  14.15  ,  16.00  -.   . -        25%            -  ( 1   1 ).

             --.       10.52     -,   12.50  -,     18 .    -  14.00   14.30       .

----------


## s27501

> --.       10.52     -,   12.50  -,     18 .    -  14.00   14.30       .

     100 .

----------

> 23

     ,     " "    .       ,   .
   - - ...

----------


## s27501

http://www.pz.gov.ua/news/razvorot.p...&lid=1&id=3508

----------

.    1.02.13.     .

----------


## vladd

> ,     " "    .       ,   .
> * - -* ...

  "" -    "",     "  ܺ".
    ,   ?
    " ",    " "  .
       ,   ""  ,     ( "").
    ,     "".

----------

*vladd*,    ?

----------


## vladd

"":     ,    -  "".  . 
-,     **  "".
,  "",      "",  :
-      "ܺ ",         ;
-  ** ,      " ",       (     ). ,    ,  "  ",     "".      "" - . 
    "  ", ""    "",   ,    -  .
  "   " - ""   .    - ,        .      . 
  , " "    , ,   ""    "",   .
   " ",    ""        .     "  "  ", ". 
  ""  " "   ,         ,   ""  ? 
**, , **.   ""        4 000 ,  .     "/". 
  ,   1      ,   ;      " ",     ... 
  ,  ""     "".       ,      "",          ' ,   .
   "  ܺ"        ""?

----------

> ?

     ,       " "   ?
 ,  .      :     ,   ""    " "  __ ,        .    " " ,  ""  (         )    (  "" ).     ,   "   "

----------


## RAMM

*         1*  
    1  2013         :        10% ,      21%.
        413,      .
           1,2.
 ,          +   .
          .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2013-07-09/1510.shtml

----------


## mustitz

Växjö     350 SEK (1 SEK = 1.2 UAH).  250        .       (20   ) - 250 SEK.

----------


## vladd

:               ( ,   ).

----------


## Dima0011

> :               ( ,   ).

      -       ,      .?
    -

----------


## vladd

,   :  *-*,        .  *-*,       ǳ,    "    ".    .  *-*,   (     )    (" ,  ")      .
     . 
P.S.
  , :  

> 

       .
,  ,  " ᳺ". 
   :    ,    ,   ..   .

----------


## Ihor

> -       ,      .? *    - *

            ?
    ?

----------


## Dima0011

> ?
>     ?

   
     :
-
- 
- 
 
        ,      -      
,   ,        ,             ?

----------


## Ihor

> :
> -
> - 
> - 
>  
>         ,      -      
> ,   ,        ,             ?

  
      ,    ,   ,  ,    ,    600    
   ,    ,                           
   ,     ,      ,              .. 
    .....   ,           
  ,              
      ()           ,   
 ..

----------


## Dima0011

> ,    ,   ,  ,    ,    600    
>    ,    ,                           
>    ,     ,      ,              .. 
>     .....   ,           
>   ,              
>       ()           ,   
>  ..

     ,     .

----------

> ,     ,

      "  ..."- -      1500...

----------


## Ihor

> "  ..."- -      1500...

----------


## Lera

> ,   ,        ,             ?

  *Ihor* . + -  :      ?  ,    ,  -, -   ,      (   )        .
 ,       ""      ,       .   .
    ....(((   .

----------


## Kazbek

> Växjö     350 SEK (1 SEK = 1.2 UAH).  250        .       (20   ) - 250 SEK.

----------


## mustitz

> 

     164-,     :)

----------


## Dima0011

> *Ihor* . + -  :      ?  ,    ,  -, -   ,      (   )        .

    .     -   ,    -   "  "

----------


## RAMM

*̳       :  *  
          .
           .
" ,    ,   ,   ,     .   ,     ,   ", -  .
"  ,      ,     ,  ,  ,    ,    ", -  .
  ,       ,  ,   .
"         ", -  .
 , ̳   ""               -  10%    .
         .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2013/07/11/6994040/

----------


## Lera

> 

  ...  -    "    ". Ÿ       ,      .

----------


## mozgy

,      ,     .         ?     .    !?

----------


## Lera

> !?

      , .

----------


## Dima0011

> ...  -    "    ". Ÿ       ,      .

            ""  ""?

----------


## Lera

*Dima0011*,     ,       " "?  -,    ,     ** ,  -           .

----------


## Dima0011

> *Dima0011*,     ,       " "?  -,    ,     ** ,  -           .

             /  -

----------


## Lera

...?   ?  ..

----------


## Dima0011

> ...?   ?  ..

----------


## mozgy

> /  -

        ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,     ,     ,      .

      "" :     ?    ..... 
        "  " ""        : " :   .          ....".

----------


## LAEN



----------

-   http://therear.ucoz.ru/news/uz_raskr.../2013-10-18-45  http://www.trans-port.com.ua/index.php?newsid=41938

----------


## LAEN

**,      -   ,    . 
    ,       2,5 ? (40 - 100 .)

----------

*LAEN*,    http://www.pz.gov.ua/rezerv/?mid=31      - 87.67 .

----------


## LAEN

**,     -    ,         .     ,   "" ?
,   40  70.      ,    100   70 -   ?        ? (,     )
 ...

----------

*LAEN*, .( )...

----------

